# power



## Adam Boyer (Jun 26, 2007)

ive been killing crap loads of birds with my Hammerli Titan 1000fps .177 at a good 50-60- yards if u wanna get a gun get this!!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I see your last name is Boyer. My wrestling coach is Dean Boyer. Are you realated to him? Where are you from? I'm from northeast Nebraska.


----------



## Adam Boyer (Jun 26, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> I see your last name is Boyer. My wrestling coach is Dean Boyer. Are you realated to him? Where are you from? I'm from northeast Nebraska.


no i dont think so ...up state new york


----------

